# Avast use on 2 computers.



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

If I download Avast to a thumb drive can I install that copy on both my home desktop and my backup/travel old laptop, or must I download two copies?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

You can download the .exe to your flashdrive and then install it on both computers.


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

My concern is the activation key and if one key would work on two copies.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh your buying it. No you would need to buy 2 keys for 2 computers.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

I have Avast Home (free edition) on two computers, no problem.
One was downloaded & installed on desktop 6 months ago 
One was downloaded & installed on laptop 4 weeks ago
Different activation key nos.

Hope this helps

Cinders


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

MikeSwim07 said:


> Oh your buying it. No you would need to buy 2 keys for 2 computers.


Sorry I was not clear. I'm looking at the FREE version to install on two different computers, one laptop and one desktop, both with Grisoft AVG Free at this time.


----------



## sraets (Aug 25, 2007)

From the Avast website:

Q: I have "avast! 4 Home" installed on my home computers and have entered the same license key on all of them. Does using the same license key on more than one computer harm the avast! functionality or updating capabilities in any way?

A: No, it doesn't. The registration of "avast! 4 Home" is implemented due to processing statistics. The same license key on more computers (provided they are used for non-commercial purposes and in home use only) doesn't harm the avast! functionality or ability to update in any way.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats good news! It looks like you can use this key on both


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

sraets said:


> From the Avast website:
> 
> Q: I have "avast! 4 Home" installed on my home computers and have entered the same license key on all of them. Does using the same license key on more than one computer harm the avast! functionality or updating capabilities in any way?
> 
> A: No, it doesn't. The registration of "avast! 4 Home" is implemented due to processing statistics. The same license key on more computers (provided they are used for non-commercial purposes and in home use only) doesn't harm the avast! functionality or ability to update in any way.


THANKS for a very precise reply!


----------

